# new addition to my set up!



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Yesterday I had my new run delivered by rob from ryedale hutches, it measures 77 x 96 inches and is from pressure treated wood with fox proof wire panels. It has a folding roof so i can access the shed easy enough but it keeps the foxes out. It has a little door for me to enter by with a log lap skirt. I need to buy a clear plastic tarp with eyelets now to keep the worst of the weather out.
Next job is to paint it to match the shed and paint my hutch, also a ryedale beast, then my two indoor buns can move out and get a bit more freedom.

pics of the gang...



hubby assembling the run....biy how he loves stuff like this .....NOT....



finally finished last night



and this morning with the top folded back



and the creme egg brownies i made last night....mwuahuhauhuahaua



:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

That looks smashing and will give them obviously more room and fresh air too.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

They get lots of room and fresh air in the shed  it's 12x8 with removable Perspex windows that are meshed internally. This is for my more recent bonded pair who are current living in my utility. If they went in the shed they may cause referred aggression plus would only get a 6x2 run. Which reminds me, I need to order my clear tarpaulin. Keep forgetting!!


----------



## KarenRolo (Nov 3, 2013)

This looks amazing. When I eventually have a bigger please with bigger garden and move my bun(s) outside I wAnt something like his!
It's awesome  
I'm sure you and your buns are well happy with it  x


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

All looks so good.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Omg creme egg brownies!!! Yummers! 

I love your set up, it's amazing. Lucky bunnies :thumbup:


----------



## Acer (Feb 27, 2014)

Amazing set up, lucky bunnies. Love Arwen's blue eyes  How nice for them all to be together in that big shed. Are the big three French lops? 

Also...those brownies look ridiculously tasty - could I please have the recipe?!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes the 3 big ones are frenchies, elvis is a german, arwen (blue eyes ) is a mini, and annie (blue bun) is a mixed small cross, maybe nethie cross? 
I got the recipe off the internet-
Easter: Creme egg brownies - Quick & easy recipes Woman&#039;s Own


----------



## Acer (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks! Love the lops, have had a lot of Dwarf and Mini lops over the years but never progressed to the Germans and French...they were always a bit too heavy for me, but would have loved one as they seem like small dogs.
Nice to see yours all getting along


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks amazing!! Especially the brownies


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

This looks great!!!
I like colour of your shed


----------



## Yulia (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks great  Very lucky bunnies! You can come cook for me anytime!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

all finished now with a clear plastic tarp to protect from the rain, this can easily be rolled back should it get hot  
they absolutely love the space and freedom





except i have had to make an alteration to the hutch as a certain blue scamp can squeeze underneath it and chew the underside! :yikes: you can only just squeeze a tennis ball under there, here's a pic, see if you can spot her!



plus we now have a family of woodmice residing under the shed....Fergus spends his evenings watching and waiting but knowing what a wimp he is i think the mouse is pretty safe!


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow! Look amazing
Lucky bunnies!
I think my favourite feature is the fairy lights round the roof


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

yes i love those too!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Fantastic set up.


----------

